# Mounting 82' TV on drywall, studs inside



## alex6999 (Nov 11, 2017)

Hi, going to mount my new 82' TV with tilt mount. TV weight 100 lbs.
On outside with I suppose 2x8 studs.

The problem I can use only 4 screws, and most of load will be applied to top screws. Screws should be able to hold at least 100 lbs pull out load. Each. I will test mount with my 220lbs weight first.

Option 1: attach sheet of plywood with lots of #8 2.5" screws, and then attach mount to sheet of plywood.

Option 2: use some extra long screws, but I can't guaranty that put screws straight into stud.

How to mount?

I will use $40 mount from ebay
It suspiciously cheap, but I will test it.


----------



## HenryMac (Sep 12, 2018)

An 82 foot TV? Damn dude, Times Square?


----------



## alex6999 (Nov 11, 2017)

82" 🙂
For 82' I have heavy concrete anchors


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I vote for option 1.

The reason being that you can get more area covered, to grab more studs in the wall with it.

Then mount your hanger with whatever it needs to be secure to the wood sheet.

I might use 2X6 or other bolted to the studding instead, to insure that it is securely fastened to the wall, before using the hanger for the TV.


ED


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Mounted on a 3/4 plywood painted black to match the hanger.
I put some elevator bolts in from the back to make mounting it a POC
https://www.homedepot.com/p/The-Hil...-2-in-Elevator-Bolts-10-Pack-881005/202242421


----------



## alex6999 (Nov 11, 2017)

It's outside wall, another side outdoor.

Oh, you means bolt it to plywood. Will do it

BTW: I saw lots of home, old and new, 99% of master bedrooms not designed to put tv to opposite wall.
Yes, 82" for bedroom, I found strange house with window on a side of wall, but now I need tilt.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

alex6999 said:


> It's outside wall, another side outdoor.
> 
> Oh, you means bolt it to plywood. Will do it
> 
> ...


 On the outside wall you will usually find studs 16"OC but lots of builders like to save the cost of 30 studs and build interior walls 24"OC


----------



## alex6999 (Nov 11, 2017)

I worked as helper on wood skeleton constraction.
Outside walls made from 2x8 lumber
Inside 2x6

Actual size half inch smaller

Ontario, Canada


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

alex6999 said:


> I worked as helper on wood skeleton constraction.
> Outside walls made from 2x8 lumber
> Inside 2x6
> 
> ...


 That sounds like 4 story apartment building. :wink2:


----------



## alex6999 (Nov 11, 2017)

No, 2 storey house, but it was first floor, I was fired for low performance before we start 2nd


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

alex6999 said:


> No, 2 storey house, but it was first floor, I was fired for low performance before we start 2nd


 First floor interior walls are bearing and the rest, 2x4 walls are added later.
2x8 outside is for lot's of insulation.


----------



## alex6999 (Nov 11, 2017)

Canada is cold country.
It was in 2002.


----------



## goldenzrule (Jun 11, 2017)

4 lag bolts will suffice just fine. Your failure point will be the cheap mount. I've seen plenty of cheap arms with heavy TVs and more then a few would droop down as the mount was not able to hold the weight of the set. I refused to leave them up and told my clients either we will supply the arm or we will have to mount on a standard tilt mount. Don't cheap out on the mount, many cheap ones are built with thin metal and cheap joints.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

goldenzrule said:


> 4 lag bolts will suffice just fine. Your failure point will be the cheap mount. I've seen plenty of cheap arms with heavy TVs and more then a few would droop down as the mount was not able to hold the weight of the set. I refused to leave them up and told my clients either we will supply the arm or we will have to mount on a standard tilt mount. Don't cheap out on the mount, many cheap ones are built with thin metal and cheap joints.







Great advice.


You and I do think alike at times. :biggrin2:


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Agree with @goldenzrule.
I got an 82 Inch TV (Samsung UN82NU8000) hanging on Drywall with regular Studs behind it.
Only difference, I bought a really nice, solid Mount for it. (about $150).
Another requirement I had was the Mount needed to be pulled away from the Wall some 32 Inches to clear my Cabinets which this Mount did just fine.

Mount is here:

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B004JVAIEY/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

I'll agree with the previous 3 posters on the cheap mount. This is a place you don't want to skimp IMO. If I recall right we paid $200 for our 70" mount from Best Buy. We hit two of our 16" on center studs with four 3 1/2" screws (2 each stud, pre-drilled) and it made it through a 7.0 quake basically right beneath the house - no cracks or instability in the mount. I was watching said TV in bed when the quake hit for a good 30-45 seconds before power went down.


----------

